# garlic and increasing testosterone levels



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

i just stumbled onto the research article on ironmag.com, in reference to garlic consumption having an anabolic effect. 

now my question is, does this also apply to females? 

also, the article mentioned that it's effects only occur with high consumption for protein. which is fine because anyone who's a bodybuilder should be consuming high amounts of protein. what i am looking for help with, is how much garlic powder to use that would produce such a increase in testosterone?

if this research isn't valid for females, then disregard the other questions. thanks.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh wow. I have NO idea - but welcome to the board.


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Oh wow. I have NO idea - but welcome to the board.


 
thanks


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

What was the mechanism, buffgyal? If it lowered SHBG, it might. 

Are you, or have you ever been, on the pill?


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> What was the mechanism, buffgyal? If it lowered SHBG, it might.
> 
> Are you, or have you ever been, on the pill?


 
it didn't say, as they aren't sure exactly why it would do that. 

but here's the  link: The Anabolic Effect of Garlic

and when you ask about the pill, what exactly are you talking about? a bit confused on that.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

Oral contraceptives.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

BTW the study was funded by a company that manufactures garlic supplements.


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 17, 2011)

I inject 20 mg of liquid garlic daily


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Oral contraceptives.


 
no, i don't. no reason to.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> I inject 20 mg of liquid garlic daily



Of course you do - I mean, why wouldn't you!


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> I inject 20 mg of liquid garlic daily


 
eh, ain't ya a jokster


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

Buff Gyal said:


> no, i don't. no reason to.



Good. They lower testosterone to virtually nil.


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Good. They lower testosterone to virtually nil.


 
oh wow. awesome. i guess there's nothing behind the garlic thing. thanks. 

i was just seeing if there was any  natural product to boost the test levels i have. 

thanks again!


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2011)

You could look at divanil - it works by freeing up your available test - it lowers SHBG.


----------



## Buff Gyal (Aug 17, 2011)

Built said:


> You could look at divanil - it works by freeing up your available test - it lowers SHBG.


 
thanks, i will look it up.


----------

